# Who can beat Jon Jones UFC Champ?



## Timewalk (May 10, 2013)

Hello out there 
Any mma fans out there? lol !
I thought id see if anyone has any 
idea's on who can possibly beat 
Jon Jones the kid seems to really have 
no weakness in the cage and seems like he 
will become like Anderson Silva and hold the 
belt till retirement.


----------



## ukclonebank (May 10, 2013)

I would kick his buttocks , get him in a head lock and ruffle him up some


----------



## Mookjong (May 10, 2013)

He's a rad fighter noone can deny. I just question his opponents. I think he needs to fight some better talent before we get too excited. His next fight may very well get me what I want to see. Silva vs. Jones would be amazing. Poor Silva, having to choose between Jones or Gsp... Talk about a rock and a hard place!!


----------



## dar242001 (May 10, 2013)

Its gonna take someone in the mould of Randy Coutre. A good greco wrestler who can hold him against the cage and dirty box with him. Tire him out if possible. Then take advantage of a tired jon jones.

No-one will beat the guy standing up striking, hes too rangey and clever.

My opinion


----------



## Timewalk (May 10, 2013)

I'd personally like to see Jones move up to heavyweight I think junior dos santos would give him a run for his money


----------



## socaljoe (May 10, 2013)

At lhw, I think the best chance rests with Machida or Gustafson, and yes I realize he beat Machida pretty soundly, but Machida probably has had the best single round against Bones since Bonnar fought him...and no, I'm not counting Vitor's near armbar.

At HW, I think Jones settles near the top, but I don't think he beats JDS or Cain. Overeem, bigfoot, hunt, struve...I can see them going either way.

Just my opinion here. I'm interested to see who they line up next and what the future holds. I'm not a Jon Jones fan, but I respect the hell out of his skill set as a fighter, dude is a p4p great in the sport.


----------



## TreeOfLiberty (May 11, 2013)

Yuri Boyka , the most complete fighter in the world.


----------



## Mookjong (May 11, 2013)

I think moving up in weight is premature. Those little bitty legs would get snapped like a twig by a heavyweight kick.

I would kill to see Silva vs Jones... I really doubt Silva would take that fight tho since his big thing is retiring unbeaten. I think Jones has a much better chance than GSP at taking Silva out. Then again Silva vs GSP wouldn't be boring either.


----------

